# Do You Think This Is A Bargain?



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

​
*is it a bargain*

yes 666.67%no333.33%


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

A 20mic plated seamaster with a perfect mecanism

A 18ct solid Gold eterna matic

A Solid white golde eterna matic

All for 600 Pound what do you think? Thats what I am paying for mine at my watch maker is it a good price?


----------



## Rav Singh (May 24, 2010)

With gold prices up at the moment - i would have thought that was a bargain. Seamaster alone would be worth at least Â£500.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Rav Singh said:


> Seamaster alone would be worth at least Â£500.


That depends on which Seamaster it is. Some of the 70's versions don't fetch much.

Later,

William


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I have them all and they are all really nice


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

would you like to see some photose?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

thinus said:


> would you like to see some photose?


It would be helpful.


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

i apoligise for the bad photos will try to take some that are of better clearety tomorow but here is eterna matic it is solid white gold and it is going to get acrock band.







will post the other tomorow


----------

